# Got to love a clean Moro



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Been waiting weeks for a dry day to get out and clean the TT! Finally got one on Saturday. Sure it will be filthy again by the end of the week!

Only a quick once over really, as soon as the weather picks up it's going to get a proper machine polish



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice work. And in the best colour too


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice result.
Hardest colour to keep sparkling.
Steve


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Lovely shine. Very clean!


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Cheers guys. Not bad for a quick once over hey! 
Agreed Steve, does look dirty very quickly!

New wheels freshly sprayed today ready to go on...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice colour on the wheels.


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

darylbenfield said:


> Nice colour on the wheels.


Cheers, randomly it's a Citroen colour! I noticed your a detailer, would I get away with normal car wax to protect the wheels? Was going to polish them then Collinite 476S after...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Will look ace with the new wheels!


----------



## TT20TDI (Oct 12, 2013)

Seal them with clear laquer job done.


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

They have been lacquered. Just want some extra protection on them, from road grime, salt etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

A credit to you.  Lois


----------

